
Apple's Shock iPhone Cancellation Makes Sense - evo_9
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/06/20/apple-iphone-cancellation-upgrade-iphone-xs-max-iphone-xr/#6bf9abfe6f08
======
Bud
Gordon Kelly at Forbes is such a clown. Just go read his history of Forbes
coverage of Apple. It's probably the worst coverage by anyone, of anything, in
the entire tech industry.

"Shock iPhone Cancellation"? What a clown.

~~~
MBCook
Perhaps, but the rumor is from Ming-Chi Kuo who has a pretty great track
record with this kind of stuff.

~~~
uranusjr
I quickly searched but couldn’t find any records of Kuo speaking of a
“spiritual successor to SE” or “cancellation of X” in Chinese. The closest I
could find is a piece from January in which he speculated about Xs getting
smaller and a new line between Xs and Xs Max with cheaper LCD (than OLED).

The author is blowing Kuo’s predictions way out of proportion.

------
gruez
Holy shit forbes is bad: autoplay videos that sticks with you as you scroll
through the page, which blocks a third of the text content. And the close
button doesn't appear until a few seconds later.

~~~
joegahona
You got off easy. I had, in addition to all the crap you mentioned, an ad that
took up 3/4 the height of my browser, a pop-up for a newsletter signup, and
another pop-up for push notifications.

If Forbes doesn't have the most user-hostile website on the Internet, they're
runner-up.

~~~
dgzl
Gross... You need to block those.

------
joshontheweb
I'm really happy about the return of the SE sized phone. I had been planning
buy used SE's if I needed a replacement of my current one. I've got an iPad
Mini that I can take with me if I want a bigger screen. When I don't, it's
really nice to have a compact and capable phone that you don't need two hands
to use.

~~~
hindsightbias
Still made, watch for specials:
[https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MP7W2LL/A/iphone-
se-32gb-...](https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MP7W2LL/A/iphone-se-32gb-rose-
gold-unlocked?referrer=https://www.google.com/)

------
news_to_me
Hell yes give me a new small iPhone

~~~
uxp100
I'm just not sure if 5.4 is small enough. I'd have to hold it alongside my SE,
but I'm not really interested in anything larger than the SE, whose battery I
had replaced late last year, and hopefully will last me until late 2021 at
least.

~~~
anthonybullard
If they increased the height of it to 5.0" from 4.87" it works out. I think
that would be almost imperceptible. And a great phone size. It will probably
be a decent amount thinner too more than likely. Probably 6.5 mm

------
LeoPanthera
So this is just wild unfounded speculation, right? Have there actually been
any validated leaks?

------
tim58
A 5.4 inch premium phone will capture a lot of market, but I think Apple is
missing out by not pushing even smaller. Apple should aim for smaller than the
SE.

------
heavymark
What non sense he is talking about? Can someone point to the actual quote from
Kuo, and by cancelling iPhone XS do they simply mean the next iPhone XS will
have new name (as it does every year) and maybe a little smaller like the SE?
Certainly doesn't sound as exciting when you put it that. Author seems very
desperate for clicks on this one. Or maybe he's being sarcastic?

------
MBCook
The SE was a great phone size, but I don’t think I want to go back down to it.
I DEFINITELY don’t want to go up to the max.

I hope this rumor is wrong, but given who it comes from that’s not a big
possibility.

~~~
snuxoll
Hell, after going from the iPhone 7+ to the iPhone XS (didn’t want to give up
3D Touch or the telephoto camera) I really don’t want to use anything smaller.
I really miss the extra width of the 7+ that made typing in landscape mode
usable instead of comically pointless.

I’m interested to see where the new 6.1” model lands in terms of features
since Apple seems to be killing 3D Touch altogether, it may end up being my
upgrade of choice in 2020.

------
noodlesUK
I don’t have much context for this article, but I was put off from the moment
I read the bizarre click bait title of the links in the first sentence...

------
berbec
Just bought a used 32GB SE on ebay for $80. Best deal on a phone in ages. I'd
definately be down for a all-screen SE-sized device

------
tunastink
I misread this for a minute and thought the 5.4” iPhone was coming out THIS
year. Immediately started thinking sell vs trade-in, stand in line on launch
day vs order it shipped, etc.

Nope, my mistake. Smaller iPhone coming in 2020. Ok, I’ll wait. My SE will be
fine until then.

------
SimeVidas
iPhone 8s, please. I’m dead serious.

------
altitudinous
Clickbait article, why is it here?

------
wtmt
Flagged. This article and his past writings are so poor without any nuances.
They sound like rants.

------
kyriakos
apple cancelled an iphone? some context please

------
pambo
but will it have a headphone jack?

~~~
mgkimsal
I'll predict probably no, and also it will be the usb-c jack vs lightning.

